# buxton derbyshire



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

we found a layby near buxton it is just off the A515 heading out of buxton to ashbourne, just past the sycamores campsite there is a unmarked road on the left turn in and drive approx half mile there are views all round. it ia approx 500yds before the duke of york pub.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Have you added it to the wild camping database Calypso ?


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

will do


----------

